# sub for hire chicago an burbs



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

9 seasons and still running

0 injurys 0 damage

95 dodge ram 1500 4x4
2010 meryer lot pro 7.6
2010 meyer multi wings makes plow over 10 feet
2010 salt dogg vbox

GLB INSURED 6.1 MIL.

looking to work for a good contartor

773-798-0350


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1086146 said:


> 9 seasons and still running
> 
> 0 injurys 0 damage
> 
> ...


hey there you looking for any one in the south/west burbs


----------

